# General > Application Testing >  Test My Program

## jmiller1225

I was wondering if someone would test my vb program I created.  It's a program to change DNS Settings to a DNS Server to block certain websites.  I'm looking for comments on design and what should be different and what should I change  :Smilie:

----------

